# OC Rt 50 bridge (Sat night)



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I managed to make my first trip ever to fish the rt 50 bridge. Thanks to the WBB crew for steering me around down there and getting me parked. I met up with TunaFish and Huntsman on the Ocean Side about 9:15pm. Tide was incoming and a stiff wind was in our face. I was a wee bit short on the proper lures. I loaded up with spec rigs and such but it was Striper city and no blues to be found (yes I was hoping for blues!). I tossed a variety of plastics in pink and white and managed to hook up on 4 stripers to 20 inches and a shad. Current slowed about midnight and the bites slowed as well. A guy to my left was pulling them in left and right but no keepers. We did see a fellow to our right pull in a 29" and according to him his previous largest Striper was 14" so he had a good night.

Notes from my trip
------------------------
The good

1) I will be back! Lots of fish to be caught even if they aren't all keepers.
2) It is cooler on the bridge than you might expect ... bring extra or warmer clothes.
3) Eye Candy ... is always nice even if they are stumbling over everyone's gear 
4) Fishing with someone. Fish around 21" and over are hard to pull up and you need a net. When the wind is blowing and the current is moving trying to work a net and the pole is impossible by yourself. Thankfully everyone in our vicinity had Huntsman to handle the net for us.
5) Compared to KN the snag monsters are not bad at all. I lost 3 rigs over 3 hours. Heck I can lose 3 rigs in 3 minutes at KN

The not so good.
---------------------
There are some lunatics that walk/ride behind you and drive across the bridge. I am usually into a relaxing fishing trip but this felt like I was in New York City :--| 

If you want a quiet relaxing fishing experience this is NOT for you unless you are fishing at 0'dark 30,

Huntsman, it was nice meeting you. Hopefully I'll get to toss lines with again before you depart MD. Congrats again on your AI keeper!
I am sure it is much better in the early Spring and Fall after the tourons have left.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Glad you had a good time. Your right . . . fall is a good time  That was when the term "hand over fish" came about.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Glad to hear you boys had a good time out. Wow! Huntsman, is turning into a real fishin storm trooper too. I bumped into him in DE the previous night. Be careful, this is what happens when you hang with Tuna too much!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Oh man!!!*

I'mmmm soooooo tirrrreeeedddd!!!

The night was a blast!!! Me and Huntsman must have landed over 20 stripers each. They were between 14''-21'', with half of them over 18''. But it was fun though and I'm glad Cygnus got into some nice pullage.


----------



## ashtonmj (Apr 26, 2007)

These last few posts you all have put up are amazing. You guys are animals. Sounds like you spent your weekend better than I did though, and probably how I should have.


----------



## fishinfool27 (Apr 14, 2007)

*Gag's Grabbers*

Hey Could Anyone Out There Tell Me Where I Can Find Gags Gabbers 4 Inch Bunker I Have Looked All Over And Cant Find Them Anywhere


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

fishbait said:


> Glad to hear you boys had a good time out. Wow! Huntsman, is turning into a real fishin storm trooper too. I bumped into him in DE the previous night. Be careful, this is what happens when you hang with Tuna too much!


LOL.. who do you think taught Tuna how to be a trooper... It's hard to teach an ole dog new tricks but he learns well...  



tunafish said:


> The night was a blast!!! Me and Huntsman must have landed over 20 stripers each. They were between 14''-21'', with half of them over 18''. But it was fun though and I'm glad Cygnus got into some nice pullage.


man my arm is still throbbing... fun as heck even w/ the inbred brothers fishing next to me.. freakin idiots.. 40ft to the right of me on the bridge and they were casting right in front of me so I finally had to let them have it... [email protected]#n brainiacs... 



cygnus-x1 said:


> 4) - Thankfully everyone in our vicinity had Huntsman to handle the net for us. - *Tuna needs a real pier net - that plastic flimsy thing he has sucks when the wind is howling*
> 
> There are some lunatics that walk/ride behind you and drive across the bridge. I am usually into a relaxing fishing trip but this felt like I was in New York City -* thought i was in NYC for a sec.. u can tell some folks are not let out of the house for long periods of time*
> 
> Huntsman, it was nice meeting you. Hopefully I'll get to toss lines with again before you depart MD. - *Same sentiments Cyg - look fwd to another outing if time permits*





fishinfool27 said:


> *Gags Gabbers 4 Inch Bunker I Have Looked All Over And Cant Find Them Anywhere*


 Try Basspro shops in Laurel or Gander Mtn in Salsibury - right off Rt 50 by the Mall.

Oh yeah all most forgot.. The EYECANDY was most excellent that evening.. Man!!!!!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Where are you off to Huntsman? You leavin' town?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> Where are you off to Huntsman? You leavin' town?


NC or bust..    

Time to get my fresh water gear : ( .. ready to go.. 

Headin' out at month's end $400.00 lighter.. FCKN LOOSER!!!!!!

Anyways, that's another story... I'll end my last Maryland post w/ a full synopsis of the $400.00 I'm sure it'll be a treat for everyone to read and me to finally air out the biggest liar ever, w/ exception to Young Kid ..lol.. to post on P&S...


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Hold on to your seats boys this is going to be good. opcorn: 

BTW, B- since you won't be needing any of your saltwater gear over where you're heading, I'll give you $20 for everything.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

fishbait said:


> BTW, B- since you won't be needing any of your saltwater gear over where you're heading, I'll give you $20 for everything.


Awe man, that's cruel.


$21.50

 


.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

fishbait said:


> Hold on to your seats boys this is going to be good. opcorn:
> 
> BTW, B- since you won't be needing any of your saltwater gear over where you're heading, I'll give you $20 for everything.


Glad you reminded me.. I still owe you $20 from the AUCE buffet place... man keep forget'n.. Aiight... I'll give you everything even steven...    .. imagine that one... LOL..


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

BubbaBlue said:


> Awe man, that's cruel.
> 
> 
> $21.50
> ...


wegotta wegotta wegott tta tta ttaaa $21.50 annnyonnneee w/ a $21.75 $21.75...


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

$22 . . . and that's my final offer.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

fingersandclaws said:


> $22 . . . and that's my final offer.


wegotta wegotta wegott tta tta ttaaa $22.00 annnyonnneee w/ a $22.50 eehhhh $22.50... ehhh $22.50...


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

$22.50 for ALL your salt water gear .... That's some SWEET action! I'll take it


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

Huntsman,

It is too bad you caught Rt 50 Bridge fever right before you head out of the Maryland proper. I had a great night there in January, and I am glad to see the stripers are finally back. That being said, don't throw that stuff away. We need to hit up the piers soon.

How far will you be from Avalon? Bogue?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

French said:


> Huntsman,
> 
> It is too bad you caught Rt 50 Bridge fever right before you head out of the Maryland proper. I had a great night there in January, and I am glad to see the stripers are finally back. That being said, don't throw that stuff away. We need to hit up the piers soon.
> 
> How far will you be from Avalon? Bogue?


2 Darn Far.. Charlotte area makes it a 5+hr ride to OBX, not sure about Bogue, where's it located?


----------



## chump (Jul 18, 2005)

Whoa whoa whoa. What's going on? I leave for one weekend and am all confused. Huntsman, you moving to NC for good or just for vacation? Let me know, bro.

Thanks,
Chump


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

cygnus-x1 said:


> $22.50 for ALL your salt water gear .... That's some SWEET action! I'll take it


$22.51
 
.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

BubbaBlue said:


> $22.51
> 
> .


Man if I get one more offer that exceeds $22.51 I just might ponder whether or not to sell...    




chump said:


> Whoa whoa whoa. What's going on? I leave for one weekend and am all confused. Huntsman, you moving to NC for good or just for vacation? Let me know, bro.


Oh yes... it's been confirmed ole hunts will be moving to NC all this great fishing in this area will allude me for only a brief moment in time that will feel as if it were an eternity... No my friend my spirit will live long and prosper as Tuna finally gets a 4x4 and learns the art of reading the beach.. F&C finally learns how to cast past his big toe... OKim - finally get's a keeper that he can claim for himselt.. FB - finally concedes to his 13th Jenny Craig seminar...   .. Cyg - realizes you can catch big fish on other bait besides for bunker head.. (maybe why he's only 1 w/ his fish).. ..j/k Doug... CDL - finally get's off his fat arse and does some good for someone instead of get'n a store discount deducted from his pay...  ... FiveFingers - CDL's best friend..   MadLiar - CDL's other friend... IOWNMYOWNSTORE - darn that was long.. oh - CDL's other friend... [email protected]#n I'm on a roll... gotta save some for later but I'm bout to LIGHT HIS ARSE UP!!!!!!!

WBB - just a little pun homeys I'm sure I'll be get some of that back... but it's still funny arse h3ll... 

Oh..all most forgot.. Get Tuna some Geritol and Men's OneADay.. that dude's mind is freakn shot.. opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Huntsman said:


> Oh..all most forgot.. Get Tuna some Geritol and Men's OneADay.. that dude's mind is freakn shot.. opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## French (Jun 18, 2005)

http://maps.google.com/maps?tab=wl

according to Google, 5 hours and 35 minutes from Charlotte to Emerald Isle. 330 miles. Guess how far I drive... same distance.

If the weather is right, I am heading down the 16th and 17th. If you ain't a pansy, head down! Cobia are probably done, but first king has already been caught and my old man lost one last Friday. Cobia will be at Frisco now on a S wind and at Avalon once they get a couple of ESE/E/NE winds to warm the water up and make it clear. 
_______________
line in the sand


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

> Oh yes... it's been confirmed ole hunts will be moving to NC all this great fishing in this area will allude me for only a brief moment in time that will feel as if it were an eternity...


Sorry to hear your leaving . . . don't let the door hit your a$$ on the way out!!!!!   

That "brief moment" is gonna be too short for those of us who have listened to your incoherent rants about the "fish" you've caught    

Just playin' playa. When you gonna be back?


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

We need to start placing bets on how long it will be before ole Huntsy moves back closer to the salt. I take the under on 3 years. In that time I have a feeling he will be filling up that hunting forum with reports though! You also have fresh water ... can you see him with a big ole heaver with 17 lb test connected to a bobber and a #8 hook   He will from now on be called the "Brim Reaper"


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

hey Huntsman, have a safe trip and may the fishing gods look favorably upon you. We met once awhile back at KN. I was there with Papership and Dumb as Rock. We met briefly and I asked if anything was going on tonight. Don't know if you remember. I was fishing under the bigger bridge while you were fishing between the small and big bridge standing on the metal ledge at the corner "T". Anyways, have a good one.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*You guys are amateurs*



cygnus-x1 said:


> $22.50 for ALL your salt water gear .... That's some SWEET action! I'll take it





fingersandclaws said:


> $22 . . . and that's my final offer.





BubbaBlue said:


> Awe man, that's cruel.
> 
> $21.50
> 
> .





fishbait said:


> Hold on to your seats boys this is going to be good. opcorn:
> 
> BTW, B- since you won't be needing any of your saltwater gear over where you're heading, I'll give you $20 for everything.


You guys need to read "eBay for Dummies", cuz you're all overbidding!!!


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I was just trying to be generous with my first bid. I don't know WHAT the rest of these dummies are doing!!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

TunaFish said:


> You guys need to read "eBay for Dummies", cuz you're all overbidding!!!


stop hate'n hater... don't be mad because you finally got a decent fish on that high class setup you've been using. just remember the "rod" that all most got away and "polish" that sucker up...


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Hey,*

Next time if you're going to correct me on anything about your stinkin crossed lines, you need to "Super Polish" up your posts, so we can understand it with "style".


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

fingersandclaws said:


> Just playin' playa. When you gonna be back?


Yul - will more than likely be back for the fall run and slap some of those chopper blues around I'll be in touch to let ya know.. 



tunafish said:


> Next time if you're going to correct me on anything about your stinkin crossed lines, you need to "Super Polish" up your posts, so we can understand it with "style".


Dude, don't make me quote one of your inarticulate posts you've passed over this board in the past...    lol


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Huntsman said:


> Dude, don't make me quote one of your inarticulate posts you've passed over this board in the past...    lol


Okay, Mr. Super Literature Bama:


Huntsman said:


> I guess all the eye legalets will luv it not having to have a license for the next two weekends. But h3ll they don't have one before or after the fack either.. ain't that a beotch..


I guess this is quite articulate, Mr. "fack either".


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: 

You two shouldn't put your rocking chairs so close to each other.  

Great entertainment.


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

okimavich said:


> opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:
> 
> You two shouldn't put your rocking chairs so close to each other.
> 
> Great entertainment.



Hehehehe. I don't know which it reminds me more of:

1. Dumb and Dumber
2. Grumpy Old Men
3. Depends Commercial


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

What a total Hijack! I know Cyg is laughing as hard as me though.  
opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:​


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Huntsman 
stay strong and thanks for the heads up on the big fat fish


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Huntsman said:


> Yul - will more than likely be back for the fall run and slap some of those chopper blues around I'll be in touch to let ya know..


Brian ... I'd like to increase my AI big fish count by 1 so when you come up in the fall I'd like to tag along if-n-ya-don't mind.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> What a total Hijack! I know Cyg is laughing as hard as me though.
> opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:​


Man I'm feelin' like I am New Jack City with the total hijack of this thread    

Someone called somebody a "Bama " ? ... man I haven't heard that term in years. This thread is almost as funny as the Blue Collar Comedy tour ... (not the TV show that stunk!)


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Someone called somebody a "Bama " ? ... man I haven't heard that term in years.


Cyg, that's impossible. You must have been fishing with someone impersonating Huntsman. Stand next to that dude for more than 30 seconds and you're gonna be call a bama of some kind. Huntsman is a man of a million bamas.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

fishbait said:


> Cyg, that's impossible. You must have been fishing with someone impersonating Huntsman. Stand next to that dude for more than 30 seconds and you're gonna be call a bama of some kind. Huntsman is a man of a million bamas.


       
LMAO

Awaiting the return volley ...
opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

TunaFish said:


> Okay, Mr. Super Literature Bama: * I think you should've used Lieterary.. sounds better w/ Bama  *
> 
> I guess this is quite articulate, Mr. "fack _I liked the use.. thought it fit for context_either".



LOL.. crack'n up cousin.. but it's all gravy.. 



tunafish said:


> *The're* plenty of spots to be had. Since *you're* friends are newbies....


Is there a place called The're ... and I guess 'you are' friends... kinda holds it's own all by itself... 

And another thing... dude if you get anymore shorter you'll be a star on Small World.. LOL


tunafish said:


> Cygnus, since you're just as short as me, I think you're qualified as an Asian!!


Man.. don't get me started w/ your bottomless pit eating marathons and Geritol glazed eyes speaking jibberish as you're reeling in a fish and yelling half way down the pier "Brian.. Help!!! My RODS Fallen and I can't pick it up!!" Oh.. and I can't get this 18" up because my reel locked up on me... hehehehehehe


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Huntsman said:


> "Brian.. Help!!! My RODS Fallen and I can't pick it up!!"


Maybe he needs "Fish Alert" ... 

Clazzic stuff !!!!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

LOL back at ya Jiro - 



fishbait said:


> Cyg, that's impossible. You must have been fishing with someone impersonating Huntsman. Stand next to that dude for more than 30 seconds and you're gonna be call a bama of some kind. Huntsman is a man of a million bamas.


You're o so right on this one.. to bad Cyg was hang'n w/ Tuna trying to help him catch those monster stripers he was having a hard time hoisting out of the water... something to the effect - Hey,, come help this looser w/ his sorry arse plastic piece of crap pier net if you want to call it that!!!   



cygnus-x1 said:


> Maybe he needs "Fish Alert" ...
> 
> Clazzic stuff !!!!


Absolutely hilarious!!!!!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Humm, Loser!!*



Huntsman said:


> come help this looser w/ his sorry arse plastic piece of crap pier net if you want to call it that!!!
> Absolutely hilarious!!!!!


Let's see, Tuna has a crappy popnet net, while Huntsman pulls it by hand. So, what does that mean? You don't even have ONE!!!!!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

TunaFish said:


> Let's see, Tuna has a crappy popnet net, while Huntsman pulls it by hand. So, what does that mean? You don't even have ONE!!!!!


Man and I thought you would have a better comeback than that and I left *"LOOSER"* out there for you to grab... Yup.. guessed it.. still a "LOSER!" that crap net.. LOL..


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> while Huntsman pulls it by hand. So, what does that mean?


I don't know.... I may have to put that one in my sig.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

fishbait said:


> I don't know.... I may have to put that one in my sig.


Oh lord!!! Did I just do a FingersAndClaws post!!!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Huntsman said:


> And another thing... dude if you get anymore shorter you'll be a star on Small World.. LOL


Brutha, it's better short than wide!!! 

Oh, man, I'm going have to stop this madness!! My co-workers are wondering why I'm laughing so hard when there's no one in my office.. 

I'll save you some more at your farewell....


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> Brutha, it's better short *than* wide!!!


I'll leave this one alone    

But I am tempted opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

TunaFish said:


> I'll save you some more at your farewell....



Sounds like we have ourselves a roast.


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

*Dang!!!*

I guess I'm getting the FingersAndClaws curse!!!

Alright Dougie, go for it!!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

TunaFish said:


> I guess I'm getting the FingersAndClaws curse!!!
> 
> Alright Dougie, go for it!!!


Like you, "I need to be getting back to work"  Someone else can have some fun. I forgot what this thread was even about


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

TunaFish said:


> Brutha, it's better *short than wide!!! *
> ....


hehehe.. that's not what Kimmy said... ooooouuuuccchhhhh!!!!!!!


----------

